# Which condos are preferred?



## KNJ (Jun 30, 2011)

I hear a lot about ensuring when you buy a condo that you select one which the maintenance is run in an equitable way, and is controlled by the residents, rather than the builders or a few individuals.
For those living in CM, which condos would you recomend?
Are there any to definetly avoid?
Can anybody give a rough guide as to how much maintenance and sinking fees are each year?

Thanks


----------



## AnyGivenDay (Feb 23, 2010)

KNJ said:


> I hear a lot about ensuring when you buy a condo that you select one which the maintenance is run in an equitable way, and is controlled by the residents, rather than the builders or a few individuals.
> For those living in CM, which condos would you recomend?
> Are there any to definetly avoid?
> Can anybody give a rough guide as to how much maintenance and sinking fees are each year?
> ...


What is a 'sinking fee'? I have never heard that term.


----------

